# Off to hospital yet again



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Gastro since Monday, not improving, rang the doctor, says he must go to hospital.
Emergency station have been informed in Schwedt, so orf we go agen. :frown2:
In the Navajo because he needs to take his loo along.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jan. Hope Hans gets well son.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Oh dear Jan.


Sorry for you both.


Decison of hospital is probably right, not least of which is to get him on a drip to avoid dehydration and causing repercussions on his other problems.


I hope they sort him out.


Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh Jan, you've had such a rough ride recently, both of you.

Fingers crossed for a rapid recovery. 

Drive steady while he's on the loo!!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm really sorry Hans' troubles continue, poor lad.

Let us know when you can.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Very sorry to hear that Jan how is the other problem now?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear you're both off to Schwedt hospital again. Get well soon Hans!

By co-incidence I was looking at the photo of you both in Geoff's superb back garden this morning.

Don't suppose Russian Imodium would work...... It sorted out my problem in Bukhara. It bunged me up for about a week. 😲
.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Thank you everyone*

Jean, I stopped for him to use the loo:grin2:

I arrived home 9pm without him which I expected, I had put his hospital suit case in the van.
He was seen straight away by a nurse who took blood and fitted him up with a saline drip because he is dehydrated even though I made him drink a lot of water. 
The blood says his body has an infection and they have to find out where. Most of his tablets have been stopped including the pradaxa (blood thinner) because his kidneys are being effected by this infection.
He is in a room of his own because it is a contagious infection, he doesn't mind being on his own, he is very tired so couldn´t put up with someone trying to make conversation.
The only thing he will be given to eat is a special dry savoury biscuit , its a bit like dry toast, only tea to drink, but he will have water, Germans only drink funny tea.
He doesn't want to eat anyway so a biscuit will probably be OK.
The doctor was a very nice young Rumanian lady doctor who spoke excellent English. 
I called to tell him we were home, he is in the same station/ward he was on May 24th for the blood transfusion, ground floor, glass door to the gardens outside. We just have to wait and see what they find now, hopefully something that can be cured quickly before he melts away, he lost 3 kg since Monday, mostly fluid but he has not wanted to eat anything because it´s in one end and out the other.
So when we read on the NHS site, Gastroenteritis can last for a few days, we shouldn't have taken notice and contacted the doctor earlier, always easy to be wise after the event.

Little Motley bless him was in the van from just after 4 until just after 9, I wish I had a bladder like him, when we arrived home I expected him to go to his favourite pee spot, but oh no, he just wanted to get into his house, I don't think he was looking for Hans because I let him in and when he saw I wasn't coming in immediately he stood in the doorway and waited. He's just like us, loves his house and garden.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Todays report*

I thought to myself this morning, I hope they don't think I am making all this up, it just all sounds so unbelievable.
I wish I was making it up I can tell you.
To continue.
He rang me at 8.30 this morning sounding a lot stronger, yesterday his voice was very weak. He has been on an antibiotic drip during the night, it has started work on his moan cords, moaned (to me on the phone not the staff) about one of the nurses, moaned about them leaving the door to the outside open, mind you there was a storm brewing so that wasn't very wise of them, moaned about the drip carrier and is redesigning it in his head. I told him to tell them to find the antibiotic for his happy cords.
He said he has tried the poison they gave him, peppermint tea 🤢 two sips and then opened a bottle of water instead, he's a bit worried about drinking that after reading what it contains, magnesium, calcium and among other things chloride😒 like those `merican chickens your gonna get from Kentucky fried will have in them.
I am probably not going to see him today, I will see how I feel later, I would like to have a bit of body and soul rest for today and pay Motley some attention, I couldn´t wish for a better little friend, he is so patient and doesn't worry me, he is lying in his favourite corner sleeping.

I just opened the door to the garden and he was out like a shot because I passed the tennis racket, so will now oblige him.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Must tell you this, what comes out is green, I told him to tell someone because it may be significant.
He just rang to say a nurse came to change the drip and told him it comes from his gall bladder and is to be expected.
I said, "It would have a job, you haven't had a gall bladder for over 20 years" :laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

janhank said:


> must tell you this, what comes out is green, i told him to tell someone because it may be significant.
> He just rang to say a nurse came to change the drip and told him it comes from his gall bladder and is to be expected.
> I said,* "it would have a job, you haven't had a gall bladder for over 20 years"* :laugh:


boom, boom!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spoke to him a little while ago, no change, he said he was glad I didn't go today because he was tired and just kept sleeping, we spoke for over 30 mins and he said he preferred that than me driving all that way.
He hadn't had a visit from any medic today, only the nurses, but expects a doctors visit tomorrow and hopefully he or she will have news of what the infection is. 
He is still being drip fed with antibiotics.

I telephoned a stellplatz I found a few months ago, 16 km from the hospital, I am going there tomorrow and will stay until he is well enough to come home.

I haven't told Hans, it will be a surprise, I will even be able to take Motley to see him because his room is on the ground floor and has a door out into the garden.

Here tis its surround by fields and a farm track at the back where Motley can have a nice walk or we can play tennis in the field if the grass is cut.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So glad to hear they have a handle on the problem Jan - once they know exactly what the infection is they can start getting to grips with it.

Hans is obviously improving if the moan chords are working n he's redesigning the drip carrier!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work Jan. Fingers crossed for good news for Hans.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan


Just catching up.


I think the Stelplatz is a very clever idea of yours. Solves your driving problem and his worrying about it.


Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*First the good news*

The diarrhoea has stopped :hello1:
I was with him until 5 pm yesterday, it was still going on, went to the stellplatz, got myself comfy and he phoned to tell me it had stopped, just like that after they gave him a new antibiotic because they had a result. He has a new antibiotic continuing intravenously , has no energy still and can only have these funny dry biscuits and water, so until he starts to eat proper food I guess he won't get his energy back.

*The Stellplatz*
I now wish we had gone there a long while ago, its a super little place, only me there at the moment, grass cut, little lights on all night even though I didn't see them coz my eyes were shut 0 electric points, but water you have to go to the house for. I had water already so that doesn't matter. I will take photos and a video later.
I thought I had everything with me, but had forgotten my Wifi :frown2: the Gin, even though I had tonic and lemon  not much in the way of food except eggs bacon milk, the essentials, so at this very moment I am sitting at my Apple Mac at home :laugh:. its only 45 mins away a beautiful day 22°C and a lovely drive, next to no traffic and the country side looks beautiful. I will have my lunch here and go to see Hans this afternoon then back to the stellplatz. 
As I didn't have anything other than the above to have for lunch I would have needed to find a restaurant anyway, then wait for the food and who knows being Sunday and such lovely day everywhere would probably be packed, so to me it made sense to come home, collect the essentials and go back this afternoon.
A warm roll was delivered to the door this morning, they are an extremely nice couple and both speak a good bit go English, the words they don't understand I know the German for so it all works out well.

I don't think I have felt as tired for a long time as I did last night, I had my head down at 9.45 and I am sure I would have had a good nights sleep if I hadn't had the most terrible cramp in both feet and ankles every hour until 1am it was so painful it almost made me cry. I obviously didn't drink enough tonic last night because since I have had G&T as my evening drink for some weeks the cramp has stayed away. When Hans is better I must visit the doctor and start paying attention to my problems.

Good job its Sunday so´s you had time to read all that. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where we are


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Where we are And, Hans has eaten two slices of white bread tonight, they are weaning him off rusks 😃
He gets better by the hour.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That Stellplatz looks just the job, Milly, as a place to relax and have some time with Motley.

I'm glad Hans' squits have stopped, he must have an a..e like a red red rose by now!

The sooner he can go home for some home cooking the better.

You must certainly see someone about your pain too, that's a priority. You're no good to Hans if you're knackered from disturbed nights.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ya know what, once upon a time disturbed nights were verrrrry nice😊


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't the MH a blessing in your situation right now?

I hope you can even enjoy it now that Hans seems to have turned the corner.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

tugboat said:


> ........ he must have an a..e like a red red rose by now!
> 
> ...........


Just reading that curled my toes.

I hope Hans feels better very soon Jan. Glad you've found a nice place not to far away.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't tell him all the individual names I just told him all my people on the forums wish you well, he said "do they really want to know what you tell them" 
I said "If they don't they don't have to read it do they, 
I know who is interested and wants to know because they show me in their response. " Helps me a lot, I was a bit lost without my internet yesterday.

I am waiting to here from 3 because that one is not working, I'm using my Orange on roaming.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tell him we do want to hear and we do care.

Though we've never met and may never meet I consider you friends and if things aren't right for you then it bothers me. I may not be close enough to offer practical help but I can offer moral support.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you Alan, I will show him this thread when he is here, hopefully I will have one internet or the other.✊


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

We do care about him Jan, at least we can ignore you if we wish but that poor man has no such choice. :-D :-D

We're all hoping him a speedy recovery.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

These little lights are all around, taken with the kindle, but gives you an idea, in the right hand corner is a grill or BBQ place.
Look very carefully , you can see the Navajo ---- just. It's cloudy, no moon so pretty dark.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I've met you both and never forgotten how you turned 180 degrees and drove through the hills in order to meet me at Geoff's home.

I remember both your good company at supper that evening.

I remember Hans politeness when Geoff asked if he'd like his fresh topping up.

Hans is a thoroughly nice man, and so yes, I'd be grateful if you'd continue to tell us all about his return to good health.

Tell him,from me, that he's a silly old bu**er for thinking anything less.

😄
.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Brung tears to my old eyes that did John.

So to the early report, he feels a new man this morning, slept through the night 😌. Said he's been doing his exercises by the open window this morning, I said he's another man then because the old one would never have done that :grin2:
He had thought maybe he would be out today, but he has already had 2 more drips with anti biotic, I said it's better to be there a day to many than a day too few. It must have been a dreadful infection, who knows what would have happened to him if I hadn't taken him. We both thought maybe even this bit of blood he was still having in his pee may have been the start of things. Always easy to be wise after the event ( did I say that once before?)
I drank a lot of tonic last night with just one measure of gin 😊 and didn't have cramp, but the bloody dog next door woke me up, she was barking at a fox barking in the distance, I think the owners took her in after I shouted at her to be quiet. 6am a thunder storm, my little boy didn't turn a hair, if his Mummy wasn't frightened why should he be. It pored with rain, the soil is quite sandy so shouldn't take long to dry out.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

See, Milly? Some proper nice posts there from Alan and John, and I bet many others are thinking the same, including moi.

After all, we probably know more now about Hans' plumbing than the flippin' medics do, lol.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We need a 'made I larf' button on here, for me it would be better than the thank you one which I forget about 9 times out of 10.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan


Just catching up as we were out all day at the Doctor's yesterday - nothing wrong, just being entertained by her - a better use of doctors than in hospital, tell Hans, might give him a laugh. Also tell him that we are happy his nappy area is better.


We are interested and I do brief Basia with the reports. I am glad he is excercising even if not on his 'runs' anymore.


Perhaps when he is released he might like to spend one night at the Stelplatz if he does not want to rush home.


Wish him a speedy recoup from us.


G+B


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That's the plan we will stop for a few days, I brought his shorts and knickers back with me yesterday. 😃
The larf button is missing again.

I am using the Polish Orange SIM because the 3 I bought that's supposed to work for a year and I have hardly used doesn't work. I have informed them and am waiting to here.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought I would do a bit of shopping today, 😄 all the shops are shut for whitsun, at least I think it what it must be.
Just looked in my diary, yes it is, proper whitsun, I think you have had your whitsun rearranged or is it also a holiday there today?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a holiday here in Eastern France.

And my 3 sim has also played up this last few weeks. I know I've plenty data still - checked on the internet - but it certainly hasn't been connecting as reliably as it used to.

Glad all going well your end. You really expect us to believe that the gin didn't keep pace with the tonic?!?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If you're going to do G&T properly, ya gotta have the slice of lemon.

I cut a lemon lengthways, then slice each half to produce half slices.

These go into one of those plastic pots that cole slaw is sold in and then put in the freezer. The slices are best jiggled a bit during the freezing so they aren't stuck together.

That little pot doesn't take up much room in the van's freezer and goes a long way to making my life civilised.

I'm sure when I introduced myself all those years ago and said what MH layout I preferred, I described my self as reclining gracefully in my rear lounge sipping a G&T and being gazed at adoringly by a small dog.

It all happened that way, so I'm a very lucky fellow.:grin2:

When Bazza came to stay (I shudder to remember:surprise when the Leffe ran out rather quickly and I presented him with one of my stonking great G&Ts, I believe he was proper impressed by the presence of the lemon slice.

The bottle that he purportedly bought as a gift to bring me he just necked in the hotel without any additions. Didn't you, Bazza? Go on, own up.>


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Whit Sunday here in Poland yesterday but no Holiday here today. Strange because recently there was a Holiday for the 30 anniversary of their post-Communist election.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Number one, I have a 1ltr ice cream box of lemon slices in the freezer at home, I have a whole lemon here that I take a slice off, one slice last for all of the evening. When I freeze the slices at home I lay them on a baking tray covered in grease proof paper and freeze the slices separately with more paper between each layer.

Whitsun.
I thought I would do a bit of shopping this afternoon, I saved some money 😆see picture below.
The other picture, there were thousand of not millions of these beetles shed I parked.
I visited for an hour just after he had finished lunch and again this afternoon and left as they brought his evening meal, he is on a special diet prescribed by the doctor so far the only thing he has not eaten is a prickly pear, he asked the nurse what to do with it, peel it says she, what with this knife, you do it then, she of course made a real mess,fancy giving those to hospital patients.
I will have to put the pictures on two different posts.:serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A deserted car park.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thousands of these beetles under the tree's.

I think this is a gang bang.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

They are bright orange, kindle is not good with colour or sharpness, but it gives you the idea.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Plattenweg to next village.
Motley and cornflowers, they are last there best after the thunderstorm last night.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nothing new to report, he sounds strong and jovial this morning. The Chief doctor does his round this morning.
If you don't hear anymore for a while it will be because I've been cut orf. I'm not sure if I booked roaming or what I did because I can't understand the Polish speaking voice on the other end, but I understood number so tapped my number in he said something and that was it. Before they have cut me off after 3 days roaming when I haven't booked.
My 3 sim, I can't do anything about until I'm home, I tried putting the card in my Nokia to find the number, but it only shows my normal mobile number.
I'm not deleting that lot because it could happen BUT.
Yippee, he Just phoned, I can collect him at 11o'clock this morning.😃
Must do the chords now.
Till later. 💖


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Great news, Milly, so glad to hear he will soon be back with you and Motley.

I suspect one of you will caper round in circles when Hans appears. Careful you don't trip over yourself!>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm waiting in the car park for him to ring me and then I can collect him from the nearest outside exit without waiting and risk of getting another parking ticket.
It's boring, nothing else to do, took Motley in the doggy park, only one other dog there and he was an unfriendly one.
Got the call😁


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now there are 3 😁 👍👏 💑🐕


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Fantastic news, Milly. Give him our love and best wishes for his recovery.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When he has cooled off, he is going to write you a thank you letter, which I will have to type of course.

We are at home, it was far too hot for us to stay at the stellplatz, temp over 30 and 33 forecasted for tomorrow, no shade so we had our lunch there, spoke to Uwe the landlord who understood completely, we will return in a few days when it's cooler.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Jan! Has he to continue with the odd diet at home? Certainly plenty liquids in that heat!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Excellent news Jan! Has he to continue with the odd diet at home? Certainly plenty liquids in that heat!


All back to normal Jean, normal diet and his normal medication.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

To all members of facts.

My sincere thanks & appreciation to you for your concern over me and especially the support given to Jan during my last escapade. I know it helped her anonymously during that stressful period.
I send you all my sincere gratitude.
Hans


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Aw, that's lovely Hans!

But I think you've had too much gin Jan - anonymously!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Aw, that's lovely Hans!
> 
> But I think you've had too much gin Jan - anonymously!!


Been too busy for the G&T Jean, just taken my first sip of my first today.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Been too busy for the G&T Jean, just taken my first sip of my first today.


 I hope you have got to the second one now Jan and Hans has whatever he fancies

Welcome home to both.

Cheers from me with a Vodka and Orange. [Sounds girly I know but I started on that on long-haul flights, because one can dilute it heavily to keep the liquid flowing without changing the tase much - whisky and water at that dilution - Urgggh.

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

A bit rude calling us enormous, I thought. Even if it's true in my case!:bootyshake:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So pleased to hear the good news (for some reason I am not getting updates so I had to log in especially to find out how you both are).

Take it easy and allow time for all the stress hormones to dissipate


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Seconds out, round ?*

Discovered this morning he has to go tomorrow ready for his Wednesday stint stent Tomorrow pre op. stuff, blood tests etc. etc.
I don't know if he's got much left all the blood they keep testing :frown2:

Because it is too hot for us, 27° today 30° tomorrow and 32°  on Wednesday, here is the plan.
This afternoon go to the stellplatz for the night, I take him in the morning and come home, he will be there until Thursday as long as all goes to plan and we don't have a shock as we did when he had the Migraine a few years back. 
I will fetch him from the hospital and we will go to the stellplatz for a few days because *it*. says the temp will be in the mid 20is.

Will keep you posted naturally :grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just landed online again. Missed all the fun. Glad to hear Hans is back "in the running" (haha) Jan. Your stamina is amazing. Stay strong!


PS I can afford to joke I had an episode on my way down to Norwich. It just laughed in the face of my Imodium. Thankfully I had a supply of my friend's opium based dicky belly cure and it worked a treat!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We know where to come Viv!

Hope all goes well Jan - how great to have the stellplatz!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fingers crossed that all runs smoothly for you both.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*What a carry on*

I delivered him at 8.30 this morning, got half way home and my handy rang, "come back, I'm not supposed to be here until tomorrow, the sister told me wrong" now in the shopping centre car park in the shade of a tree. Will have to go back to the stellplatz for tonight and start again in the morning.😡

Never trust what medics tell you and that includes the nurses.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Left hand - right hand and all that!!

After Chris got cancelled (the first time) I stayed around the area. Good job I did because the op was cancelled a second time after he sat starving and bored all day long. On the third attempt we were told by the nurses that it was unlikely to be cancelled again as this would put the hospital in "breach" and cost them a fine. They brought him in the night before so that he was the first on the list next morning. Very unlikely to be cancelled though might be delayed 

Hope it all goes well tomorrow. Thank goodness for the van and stellplatz!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I delivered him at 8.30 this morning, got half way home and my handy rang, "come back, I'm not supposed to be here until tomorrow, the sister told me wrong" now in the shopping centre car park in the shade of a tree. Will have to go back to the stellplatz for tonight and start again in the morning.😡
> 
> Never trust what medics tell you and that includes the nurses.


Aw ****. Aw ****. Aw ****!!!!

and Aw **** again!!!!

[That would have been stronger language in our other place]

Good luck for tomorrow and Thursday - if they can remember when Thursday is.

Geoff

[Forgot Facts will not even allow one to say excrement]

[Oh they will allow 'excrement' but not the vernacular - what a load of prudes!]


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It does happen.

I had a hospital appointment last week. All arranged with their appointments people and entered into their computer system which prints out the confirmation giving the time and location and saying which Doctor I was to see.

When I arrived at the hospital for the appointment I tried to check in to using my medical card, which is the way you confirm your arrival and how the Doctor knows you are there. The system was having none of it, didn't recognise that I had an appointment. After investigations the long and the short of it was that while I had the print out and there could be no doubt it was the right thing and had been generated by their system there was no other record of my having an appointment.

They fitted me in anyway after a short wait which was kind of them I thought.

Isn't technology wonderful, when it works.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Here I am again*

Today I made it home :smile2: 32°C here and rising, but tomorrow 26°C that means I can go back tomorrow evening, visit Hans and go to the stellplatz ready to hopefully pick him up on Friday. 
He is in a room with 2 others, they don't have any free single rooms unfortunately otherwise he would have paid the extra.
Those of you who wear hearing aids will understand why he would like to be in a room of his own, all the voices and the Echo in hospitals is horrible.
After Friday we can stay there until next week, have to be home for the 26th dentist 27th to see his hearing aid man.
I´ts all go when you´re retired and *they* says we have time on our hands.
I am now cooking things to take tomorrow.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that's hot Jan. I'm sure you're cooking yourself!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Wow, that's hot Jan. I'm sure you're cooking yourself!


When I wrote it Jean it was 31.8 now it´s 32.2 I have shut the door and windows, drawn the curtains and put the big fan on, making it darker seems to make it feel cooler, its 28°C in the house.
I have cooked casserole, bol. sauce, I am making a quiche and rice pudding is cooking in the microwave.
I know he won't eat much in hospital because it´s such scrumptious food :grin2: so tomorrow evening he will probable welcome something common like quiche and milk rice mit zimt & zucker . with cinnamon and sugar


----------

